# Traveling with grandaughter.



## lyonsie (28 Jun 2011)

Have searched old threads but cant find anything about traveling with children that are not yours... 
Is there anything needed when traveling with other peoples children?   I will be bringing my grandaughter to France in August, and as we have different names was wondering if we need anything extra signed????
Anyone have any experience of this, I'm sure there are.   Traveling with Ryanair, and looked at their site and found nothing to state that we need any further documentation.


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Jun 2011)

lyonsie said:


> Have searched old threads but cant find anything about traveling with children that are not yours...
> Is there anything needed when traveling with other peoples children?   I will be bringing my grandaughter to France in August, and as we have different names was wondering if we need anything extra signed????
> Anyone have any experience of this, I'm sure there are.   Traveling with Ryanair, and looked at their site and found nothing to state that we need any further documentation.



You should at least have the written permission of the parents.

Jim.


----------



## Eithneangela (28 Jun 2011)

Some questions

1) Are you male or female? (The PC police might be out!)
2) What age is the granddaughter?
3) Does granddaughter have own passport? (That's all Ryanair require).

No travel company is going to require any more than appropriate ID, however, depending on answer to 1) above, you may have problems with accommodation etc.


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Jun 2011)

Eithneangela said:


> No travel company is going to require any more than appropriate ID, however, depending on answer to 1) above, you may have problems with accommodation etc.



I would not worry too  much about that, the big problem could be the French boarder police - When my mother-in-law takes our kids with her to France, she is usually asked to show that she has our permission to do so.  They tend to be very careful about child abduction.  

Jim (Switzerland)


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2011)

Jim2007 said:


> I would not worry too  much about that, the big problem could be the French boarder police - When my mother-in-law takes our kids with her to France, she is usually asked to show that she has our permission to do so.  They tend to be very careful about child abduction.


How do they validate your permission at a border crossing? A written letter is meaningless, as it could have been written or signed by anyone.


----------



## TheShark (28 Jun 2011)

My 14 year-old daughter recently travelled to Lanzarote on holiday with her friends family. They travelled to/from Belfast. On her return she was asked by UK Border Control who she was travelling with and her friends mother said she was with them. The mother was asked if she had written parents consent and she produced the letter of consent signed by both myself and my wife. The officer then asked for contact details to verify the letter , they gave my mobile number and said that I was in arrivals waiting to drive them home so the officer accompanied my daughter through customs and out to me  I had to produce my driving licence to prove that I was my daughters father and state that the family had my consent to take my daughter through the border.
UK Border are quite strict but rightly so , there is a lot of trafficking of young girls going on so I had no problems complying with their requests.


----------



## oldnick (29 Jun 2011)

Some countries require notarised letters of parental consent - and that includes when child is travelling with one parent.  The parental consent form includes contact details etc. Also notarised letter must be in language of countries who require such papers.
Had awful problem with a client who took his 12 year daughter on Mexican vaction - no problem leaving here but got phone call from screaming Dad that Mex police were insisting on this and that -and why hadnt we told him? Eventually allowed on plane with help of tour company and local agents.The fact that daughter was hugging Daddy and screaming probably helped !

It's a can of worms - every country and airline seems to have different rules.
Generally not much of a problem in EU ,but  who knows  for sure? 

OP must really talk with somone in Ryanair. Maybe also a letter from french consul in ballsbridge  -or speak to them first, if you are really lucky.

Look -I'm being a bit OTT on this and am only giving worst possible scenario.


----------



## lyonsie (29 Jun 2011)

I am the Grandmother... Grandaughter is 4 (5 in December).   She has her own passport.   She traveled to France with her mother (who's passport is in a different name than hers) two weeks ago and there was no problem.   Cork to La Rochelle return.   She has never had a problem traveling with her mother who has a different name.
Any more suggestions on traveling to France.   We will not be going to USA or South America any time soon.
Will get letter from parents though, just to be on safe side.
Most people think myself and my husband are her parents..... when she is with us.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jun 2011)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## oldnick (29 Jun 2011)

I find it reprehensible of any airline to allow a four-year child to travel to a foreign country with an adult who has no proof of parental consent or legal permission.


----------



## Jim2007 (29 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> How do they validate your permission at a border crossing? A written letter is meaningless, as it could have been written or signed by anyone.



On one occasion they called us to confirm the details... even looked our number up with directory enquires rather than take my mother-in-laws word for the number.

Jim.


----------



## lyonsie (1 Jul 2011)

Is this into France by road or Air?   I am presuming you can drive from Switzerland to France.


----------



## Jim2007 (1 Jul 2011)

By road and rail


----------



## lyonsie (3 Jul 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## SoylentGreen (4 Jul 2011)

lyonsie said:


> I am the Grandmother... Grandaughter is 4 (5 in December). She has her own passport. She traveled to France with her mother (who's passport is in a different name than hers) two weeks ago and there was no problem. Cork to La Rochelle return. She has never had a problem traveling with her mother who has a different name.


 
I am not sure why you asked the original question then?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Jul 2011)

Reassurance/advice perhaps?


----------

